# dec 4 chicago guys



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

weather.gov 
National Weather Service

Watches, Warnings & Advisories
Local weather forecast by "City, St" or zip code 
2 products issued by NWS for: Palos Hills IL
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hazardous Weather Outlook
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
159 PM CST SUN DEC 2 2007

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-INZ001-002-010-011-019-
032000-
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-
DUPAGE-COOK-LA SALLE-KENDALL-GRUNDY-WILL-KANKAKEE-LIVINGSTON-
IROQUOIS-FORD-LAKE INDIANA-PORTER-NEWTON-JASPER-BENTON-
159 PM CST SUN DEC 2 2007 /259 PM EST SUN DEC 2 2007/

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PORTIONS OF NORTH CENTRAL
ILLINOIS...NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

NORTHWEST WINDS WILL GUST TO BETWEEN 30 AND 40 MPH AT TIMES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

A FAST MOVING LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL BRING THE CHANCE FOR SNOW
TUESDAY INTO TUESDAY NIGHT...THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR A COUPLE
INCHES OF ACCUMULATION ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE AREA.

ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING THE THREAT OF SNOW LATE IN THE
WEEK. SOME ACCUMULATING SNOW IS POSSIBLE LATE THURSDAY INTO FRIDAY
ACROSS PORTIONS OF THE AREA.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NECESSARY THROUGH TONIGHT.

&&

COMPLETE FORECAST INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE ON THE NWS CHICAGO
WEBPAGE: WEATHER.GOV/CHICAGO

$$

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

U.S. Dept. of Commerce
NOAA National Weather Service
1325 East West Highway
Silver Spring, MD 20910
E-mail: [email protected]
Page last modified: May 16, 2007Disclaimer 
Credits 
Glossary 
Privacy Policy 
About Us 
Career Opportunities 
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE: for Safety, for Work, for Fun - FOR LIFE


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Saweet! Might be fun to actually push some snow and not ice!, haha


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Whoo hoo, more snow. Hopefully I have my truck.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

1olddogg i'm real close to you. i'm in palos heights.
and i hope we get some i just finshed paintin my plow and beggin to get it dirty


----------



## RedBeaverEater (Dec 6, 2006)

yupper.... i still plowed all through this bull ****....didnt bring a shoveler cause i didnt think id be doin much .... 30 houses later..... tomorrows gonna suck


CANT WAIT FOR REAL SNOW


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

We got a dusting then a bunch of freezing rain and ice down on the south side. Went to Dave and Busters for a party tonight and I see piles of snow in the parking lot. Lucky guys got some plowable snow on the west side.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Lets see what tuesday has in store for us. They are saying 2-5inches.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

3-6" update let it snow baby!


----------



## RedBeaverEater (Dec 6, 2006)

aaaaaawwwwwww yeaaaaahhhhhhh.... bring it on baby...


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

As usual, went right around me. Snowing all around us down here and at 4 AM we only have about an inch and snow is tapering off. At least I caught up on some sleep.


----------



## santelikk (Sep 27, 2007)

Where are you at in NWI. I plow the lowell elem schools and got finished around 6:30. There was 3-4 inches I would guess on the ground. Slushy stuff too.


----------



## RedBeaverEater (Dec 6, 2006)

whew... just got back to the office to grab a samich.....i left at 10 and only took one guy with me < didnt use my other truck... and this is the first time i ate any thing except sunflower seeds....

i still have bout 10 more houses but i gots to get a couple hrs of sleep .. havent been there yet(to sleep)..

im in rockford


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Had a good 3-6 inches at all my accounts. Got to plow everything twice except for a cupple. Salted most too. Ill be going out later tonight for cleanups and a cupple salts.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

RedBeaverEater;446619 said:


> whew... just got back to the office to grab a samich.....i left at 10 and only took one guy with me < didnt use my other truck... and this is the first time i ate any thing except sunflower seeds....
> 
> i still have bout 10 more houses but i gots to get a couple hrs of sleep .. havent been there yet(to sleep)..
> 
> im in rockford


This was a great storm. Still have to go back out and clean up. I'm in Belvidere


----------



## RedBeaverEater (Dec 6, 2006)

what do u guys mostly do in belvil? lots or houses... how many trucks do u run? we just finished a siding job there


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

RedBeaverEater;449891 said:


> what do u guys mostly do in belvil? lots or houses... how many trucks do u run? we just finished a siding job there


100% commerical... We do a lot of lots in Rockford and have most of the accounts in Belvidere. We run 7 pickups 3 loaders and 5 skids. The biggest lot we do is the shop co in Belvidere ( it's like a Wal-Mart)


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

AlwaysGreener;450382 said:


> 100% commerical... We do a lot of lots in Rockford and have most of the accounts in Belvidere. We run 7 pickups 3 loaders and 5 skids. The biggest lot we do is the shop co in Belvidere ( it's like a Wal-Mart)


Funny you say you plow shop-ko. My aunt and cousins all live out in candlewick.


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

ultimate plow;450476 said:


> Funny you say you plow shop-ko. My aunt and cousins all live out in candlewick.


Candlewick is right down the road from there.. We did a lot of residents in Candlewick 2 years ago but got out due to many non payers..A good friend of mine handles all the mowing for the common grounds for Candlewick.


----------

